# Aries?



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

I sold my JD 318. I need a much smaller tractor that fits through the gate to my back yard. Plus I need one CHEAP. I found a guy who has a Aries M830E. It's been sitting for 2 years but he said it ran before sitting. I jumpstarted it and it turned over but wouldnt fire. (big surprise) Had compression. The guy was asking $75, and said make him a deal. I'll offer him $50. 

I cant find out a whole lot about these tractors, but what I did find was they they seem to be good reliable tractors.

Here she is


----------



## derdader (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the correct model # on that is RM830E. Do a google search on Ariens RM830E and see what turns up. Good luck!


----------

